# Fleet Wing Bicycles



## mrMoo77 (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about Fleet Wing Bicycles? I believe they were manufactured in Buffalo, New York. I just bought one yesterday for $20.00 and it looks pretty old.


----------

